# looking for a CX-1 will trade



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

does anyone have a 54 white cx-1 in unused or excellent condition.... i am intersted and can trade a Colnago master light 58cm unused never built Molteni color with steel fork
email me. bike is new with factory tags original $2800. will also sell see ad classifieds.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> does anyone have a 54 white cx-1 in unused or excellent condition.... i am intersted and can trade a Colnago master light 58cm unused never built Molteni color with steel fork
> email me. bike is new with factory tags original $2800. will also sell see ad classifieds.


 Really? Is this serious..?

Why?..either way...the bikes are so different, you think two people bought that far from what they ended up wanting? Two really different styles...I wouldn't trade my CX-1 for any bike...is my favorite..


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

yes it is serious,, no I do not want yours... get a life...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm assuming that you are aware of the $600-800 price difference between the two frames. I'll tell you what, I'll trade you my used 50s for your Master, then you can trade my used 50s for a new 54s. K? I'll then sell the Master on Ebay. Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

do you really think there is someone out there with a 54 who wants a womens size frame??


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> do you really think there is someone out there with a 54 who wants a womens size frame??


Well, yes. 54cm top tube is by far the most common selling frame size as it perfectly fits an average sized North American male, or a tallish female. Do you think any one out there wants a freakish Ent sized bike made out of primitive material?
Ask stupid questions, expect stupid answers.
For the record, I own 3 steel bikes, including a MXL. Just avin a laff.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Colnago-CX1-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item19c0abf9e5


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

I will sell you my CX-1 for $800 - used, in perfect conditions, never crashed or raced - training bike. White is the color.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

size and info etc


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Size 54s - White.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

where are you located and some photos to my email if possible.........any damage whatsoever please disclose
thanks. how supplied any parts left on it.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

I am located in LA - frame is in Chicago. Frame, fork and headset included. As I traveling to Europe I will not be able to email you any pictures before the beginning of December. As mentioned earlier no damages.


----------

